# [Eberron] Raider's of Xen'Drik



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

*Location*: 
Khorvaire
Nation of Breland 
City of Sharn 

After meeting your companions in a tavern 2 days ago, you went your separate ways. You had errands to run, jobs to do, the little things that fill up life between big plans. Perhaps you see a dentist, perhaps not. For whatever reason you've been drawn to the great city of Sharn, you now wonder if you've made the right decision. Everything is so big here. Towers literally strech up to the heavens, stores and hawkers line the streets, dragon-marked houses sponser shops of every type. Everything here is all business and tourism... luckily enough. 

Last night, a messenger showed up wherever you were staying. The messenger was dressed in the gray and red uniform of the Runner's Guild. "Got a message for you." he says while holding out his hand (he obviously expects a tip). "Before you ask, I don't know who it's from 'cause I never read the messages I'm given." After being tipped, he hands you a simple wooden scroll case. 

Opening the case, there is a small rolled sheet of parchment and a necklace.

*Tomorrow morning, brunch
Tower of Seven Stairs, level 46
Valtosh Jade Museum, Yrgrad's Cafe
Your necklace will grant you admission.

J.R.H-V*

Five seals are imprinted into the document. The first three are from dragon-marked houses (houses Vadalis, Sivis, & Lyrander), the fourth is from University of Wynarn, and the fifth you're not quite familiar with.

Groswen: [SBLOCK]The 5th seal is that of House Vlad'dam, a relatively minor Brelish noble house with claims dating back to the formation of Galifar. This house, not well known to the public at large, has been implicated in a number of shadowy operations down through the years though no one has ever found a shred of evidence to support the accusations. In particular, two memeber's of the house distinguished themselves spectacularly in the Last War. Navanna lead a cadre of elite commandos behind enemy lines time and time again and was personally responsible for much of Breland's intelligence reports. Alastair, on the other hand was known as a mighty sorceror and demon-binder. He personally held off an attack by no less than 200 of the Karrnathi undead by himself.[/SBLOCK]
Mortachi: [SBLOCK]The 5th seal looks similar to the seal on the equipent of some of the soldier's you faced during the Last War. You remember that those men had been under the command of some minor noblewoman from Breland. [/SBLOCK]
Rezzin: [SBLOCK]The 5th seal belongs to a minor non-dragonmarked noble house. You don't remember the name though. [/SBLOCK]
Rik: [SBLOCK]After digging around a bit, you learn that the 5th seal is that of House Vlad'dam. They've got thier hooks into all kinds of underworld activities and you're pretty sure you've worked for them on a number of occasions. [/SBLOCK]

The necklace is made of a cheap gold chain with a small jade disc attached to it. It's pretty and not worthless, yet not very valuable either.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

The next day, after washing and dressing (and possibly eating breakfast) you make your way accross Sharn's fantastic arching bridges and towers. You marvel the great height of the structures as you make your way though the crowds.

Finally arriving at the Tower of Seven stairs you see why it's earned that name. A pair of massive stairways, each half as wide as a boulevard, climb thier way up the tower in such a way as to have two exits and entrances on each level of the massive tower. Ornately carved into the sides of the tower in each of the cardinal directions, a stone ladder can be seen climbing into the heights and decending into the depths below. Making your way into the tower you see eateries, bookshops, a bakery... it's just like mall that streches upward beyond imagination. The perceptive among you note that each entrance of each floor of the building has a security person in a black and gray uniform. On the breast of each of these uniforms is the same seal that adorned your letters of invitation.

Slowly making your way to the 46th floor by way of a mechanical crank-driven platform powered by a quartet massive (yet well-groomed) ogres in the same uniform as the guards at the doorways. The Valtosh Jade Museum is a quiet establishment that takes up this entire level and the level above as well. Flyers promise exotic works of far off cultures and site the University of Wynarn as one of the museum's patrons. School children lead by thier teacher and a handful of minders are in line getting ready to go inside and view thier history lesson/field trip.

By presenting your jade amulets you are allowed to enter free of charge and are directed past mummy's, bas relief's, statuary, and carvings of jade, turquoise, and gold. The atmosphere here is reserved, quiet, and studious. The heart of the museum, a chamber opens up into the floor above and you can see various galleries promising exciting and beatiful works of art from Argonassen, Xen'Drik, and Sarlona. 

A large cafe is situated on the floor of this open space and a variety of people are having coffee, tea, and sweetbreads. Noting your medallions, the serving staff direct you to a pair of large tables pushed together toward the back end of the cafe... where a most wondrous site awaits you.  A young man, perhaps 17 years old with sandy blonde hair and a slim build sits at the head of the tables. From his neck dangles a thick bronze chain and a very large ruby that seems to glint with its own inner light. His clothes are finely tailored, but not terribly ostentacious. He waves to you and indicates that you should sit. A large red-haired woman stands behind him and seems to be scanning the room. The insignia of house Deneith is clearly visible on the shoulders of the long leather coat that she wears. A finely crafted darkwood crossbow lies within easy reach of her hands.

The table's other occupant is far more interesting. It appears to be an elf with midnight black skin (_for the purposes of this game, the world at large has no idea what a dark elf is_). A scarlet scarf is tied in a way that cover's his left eye and his long gray hair is tied behind his head. The remaining eye is a baleful red as he regards you for a few seconde before returning to sipping whatever it is that's in his cup. From his dress, you'd say that he was a sailor and not a poor one at that. A black, wide brimmed, blue-feathered hat lies on teh table in front of him.

Rezzin: [SBLOCK]This is the captain of the Lunar Fury, a ship well known for privateering during the Last War and now for smuggling artifacts from Xen'Drik to Sharn. You met him a few month's back and he offered you a position on his crew, but due to circumstances, you had to decline.[/SBLOCK]

Xarut: [SBLOCK]The creature is a drow. You remember that some ancient rift amongst the early elf civilization of Xen'Drik separated your people and over the course of the millena they changed and became something different. Your people don't hold them in high regard, but don't necessarily have a problem with them either.[/SBLOCK]

A black-haired human (house Lyrander from his clothing) and a dark-skinned half-elf woman (house Vadalis from the medallion that hands from her neck) round out the people waiting for your arrival.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 15, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*

Takis takes a seat at the table as requested. He looks at all in the room, sharply darting his head from one person to the next instead of the typical scanning most would do. He spends more time looking at the black-skinned elf than the others, but there is no discernable expression on his face that would belie any attitude or emotion he may hold toward him. Takis continues his scan/study of the room and its occupants until he is addressed.

In fact, Takis just finds the elf interesting because he has never before seen an elf with black skin and red eyes.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

Yup. I just listed them... http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2035419&postcount=144


----------



## Xael (Feb 15, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

Xarut takes a seat as offered, and takes a quick look at the dark-skinned elf. For a moment, he regrets that he neglected his studies of history, and decides to correct that error later. For now, his attention is directed at the red-haired woman, who seems to be the most (potentially) dangerous - and thus interesting - person in the room. Xarut gives a small nod to the people present as he sits, but otherwise waits for somebody to either address him or somebody else to start conversation.

His Raven Familiar Veran unceremoniously moves it's claws from his shoulder to the back of the chair.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Rezzin - Swashbuckler 3*

Rezzin skips across the floor of the cafe, moving towards the back of the room where the interested party awaits his and the others arrivals.  His white hair flops back and forth as his head bobs, and the smile on his face is wide and inviting.  The Mandrake had just recently been put into drydock because of damage suffered at the hands of some sauhaugin raiders, so Rezzin was stuck for work.  When he received a note from a representative from House Lyrander he was taken completely by surprise... after all, he'd been persona non grata from the House for a couple years now, so their contacting him was quite unbelievable.  But as the half-elf reaches the table and he sees the black-haired human wearing the colors and symbols of Lyrander, he knows that something special and odd must be happening.

'Good day all!  Rezzin Ka'Zari at your service!  How may I--'

The site of the dark elvish Captain takes him even further by surprise!

'By the Ring above!  Captain!  How are you?  This is incredible!  It's like a reunion of all my old acquaintances and friends!  How's the Lunar Fury?  Still sailing fast and free?  Sorry I wasn't able to sign on with you at the time, but I still had a couple months left on my term with the Mandrake and couldn't leave Captain Destrallo out on a lurch.  You understand, I'm sure!  My, my, my... this is shaping up to be a very interesting day!'

Rezzin searches out for a waiter and signals for her to come over.  When she does, he orders a glass of sparkling white wine and a plate of cheese.  Then he settles back and awaits the arrival of the other attendants and then for the fun to begin.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

Having received the scroll and necklace which looks nice I tuck the scroll into my backpack and go in search of Takis so he can read the scroll to me.  He informs me of what the scroll says and we meet at the appointed place at the appointed time.  Then following the rest of the group to the table and noticing all that are gathered there I grow a little suspicious as to the attention our little band might be getting.  With the amount of home insignias involved I doubt anything good will come of this.  Dismissing the boy as anything but a messenger I am more concerned with the red-haired lady and of course the odd looking elf.  I will have to make it a point to ask him what happened to his skin and why it is so much darker than normal elves.

Preferring to stand I also signal the wench to get me a drink and some meat that I can snack on as I pace back and forth.  Hoping this meeting will not take long I let my mind and eyes wander over the rest of the crowd in the room to try and see if anyone is taking any particular notice to this meeting.  I hope this meeting will not take long and we can get to the action soon enough.  I just wish one of these times we did not have to deal with anyone from the official capacity as they are hard to understand and more often then not have their own agendas.


Spot=6 and Listen=7

(ooc: oh lord just point me where to swing and be done with it with rolls such as this)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

"So good of you to come. So good of you to come." Says the smiling youth as he bobs his head at each of you. "My name is Jherod." He walks over to shake your hand as you sit down. "We're just waiting on a few others and then we can start."

The black-haired man introduces himself as Lon d'Lyrander while the darkskinned woman introduces herself as Yelena d'Vadalis (oops! I've edited the text above to reflect this). 

Hobbes notes that the little kids in the area are staring at both he and the black-skinned elf. The rest of the people nearby look like he thinks normal museum patrons would be like.

The black elf captain looks up at Rezzin as he speaks. As he finishes up the captain smiles  and says "Take a seat then. I was wondering if this man-child had netted any seadogs when he cast his net." As he speaks, you all note that several of his teeth have been replaced with gold. He slyly lets his gaze slide from Rezzin to Lon d'Lyrander and back again. "There's not going to be any trouble is there?"

Glancing at Takis, the black skinned elf says "Boo." and chuckles to himself. "Ever been on a ship o' the line, boy? Nah, 'course you haven't. If you'd been a sailor during the Last War, if you'd seen the things I had to fight and kill, you'd not think of me as an odd curiosity." He seems unpreturbed by your attention.

The red-haired woman meets Xarut's eyes briefly. She seemed to size him up and dismiss him as an immediate threat. He notes that she stands on the balls of her feet and that none of her joints are straight. All-in-all, though she appears relaxed, Xarut reckons that she is ready to spring into action on a momen't notice.



OOC:  I just wanted to give an example of the smaller action text 'cause tyrlaan misunderstood my bad explaination.

Lobo screams in anger as he leaps into the air and impales his spear into the sahuagin's side
Attacking blue sahuagin w/ shortspear +1; Power Attack: 2; +4 to hit; 1d8+7 damage


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric search+1, spot/listen+2, ff AC 15*

Mortachi decides to forgo his armor and scythe for a brunch meeting in a museum. He arrives filled with questions, but is quickly destracted by the exhibits. He can't help but stop and look at several of the mummies and things related to tombs. He is running just a bit late when he finally arrives in the cafe in a rush. He is a tall thin man with pale skin and a long dark leather cloak. He asks the waiter for the cafe's selection of teas and selects an unusual blend and a pastry. He takes the offered seat and smiles warmly at his hosts, sizing them up and wondering how they know of him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2005)

*Rik, Male Changeling Rogue 2/Sorcerer 1, Spot +5(+9 vs. Disguise) Listen +0 FF AC 14*

Rik stepped into the room as quietly as usual, keeping his eyes on everything and curious of the reason for being here. He walked softly to the table and had a seat in silence, simply looking over the others at the table from beneath his usual grey cloak. Normally, he wouldn't wear the hood up in such public places, but for some reason had no real interest in appearing in one of his more common disguises. But knowing the prejudice against his kind, he had decided it would be best to leave the knowledge of his Changeling heritage to those who already knew it...even though those were few in number.

He looked over everyone at the table quietly, taking no noticeable interest in one more than the other. The curiosity at this dark skinned Elf was kept inward, though after a moment he decided to speak up, although quietly and obviously loaded with sarcasm, "So it seems some of us know each other already..."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

Last Night:

Noticing the outstretched hand of the messenger, Plate's first thought is to chop off the hand at the wrist. She actually starts to reach for the great sword in the scabbard built into her back. The man's face turns white for a moment. But then she suppresses that urge and instead hands the man a gold coin. The man breaths a a very audible sigh of relief as he takes the coin and hands the scroll case over to the tall warforged.

His job complete, the man quickly leaves as Plate reads the scroll. Then she examines the necklace.

Morning:

Plate grabs her pack, dons the necklace and heads toward the tower mentioned in the scroll. Those along her path stare at her mostly because of her size. But the sight of the built-in scabbard is somewhat of a novelty, even for warforged.

At last she has arrived at the tower and begins her climb to the proper level, Once there she enters the museum. After passing though the different halls she is at last in the cafe. She joins the others, but prefers to stand. She folds her arms across her chest and waits for an explanation for the meeting.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...after a moment he decided to speak up, although quietly and obviously loaded with sarcasm, "So it seems some of us know each other already..."



"Hmm, no not really." says the dark elf. "But at least one face is familiar to me. Who might you be cloaked one?" He smiles that golden smile of his at Rik.

Spying Plate walk in he swears and stands up. "By the Great Mother! *Jherod*!" he turns to the young man with the ruby pendant, who blanches and looks slightly panicky.

"*Jherod, I will not be letting that talking anchor walk me decks! I told you, no warforged!* Them brutes be more a liability than asset, 'specially at sea." He turns to face Plate. "...don't mean no offense. But you ain't got no heart. And you sink like a stone. One good storm and you'll be walking with the sahuagin to get back ter yer precious Brelan'."

"Err... Captain Fharod'den... that is... uh... about the warforged... was thinking... that is... more than one... more?" The boy stumbles along oviously greatly intimidated by the dark elf.

"What my young charge is so eloquently trying to communicate," says the red-haired woman. "is that House Deneith was contracted for the security of this venture. We possess no interest other than the protection of this lord and his expedition. Myself and a rather effective mercenary company were assigned. What's done is done and you'll have to deal with it." she eyes him fiercely before turning back to the boy. "Mil'lord."

"Uhh, thanks Mrs. d'Deneith. This will be covered later in the meeting Captain Fharod'den... but suffice to say, you will be dealing with no less than 12 warforged on your ships." He shrinks back at the captain's glare. "...err... for your own security..." he finishes lamely.

"I will hear you out, but this is not the end of this matter. Know that my cooperation will not come cheaply. We were partners and partners do not endanger one another or change deals without consultin'!" He throws himself back into his chair. 

"*What're you lookin' at?*" he snarls at the people looking on from the rest of the cafe and museum. He slouches in his chair and makes no further comment.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

Plate calmly watches the dark elf as he states his opinion. Then he listens to the others speak. As the comments conclude and the dark elf slouches in his chair, the warforged turns and speaks in a raspy flat female voice.

"No offense taken!"


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 16, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*



> Glancing at Takis, the black skinned elf says "Boo." and chuckles to himself. "Ever been on a ship o' the line, boy? Nah, 'course you haven't. If you'd been a sailor during the Last War, if you'd seen the things I had to fight and kill, you'd not think of me as an odd curiosity." He seems unpreturbed by your attention.



"A curiosity indeed, for I have never seen a being with a tone of flesh like yours, but I think you  no more odd than any other in this room. Your assessment is accurate, however. I have not yet been on a ship, and my duties during the Last War held me to lands with a more wooded disposition."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric search+1, listen/spot+2 FF ac 15*

Mortachi is struck by the unusual situation of being one of the more normal people in a gathering. He enjoys his relative anonimity and simply tries to take in everything that is being said and just as importantly not said.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

Late as he is X tries to enter and sitt down as quietly as possible. Beeing a warforge he is not succsessful making a lot of noise. "Sorry late I am"
Beeing embarrased he will not speak for a while and try to only look at Plate.

ooc: sorry about the delay I'm having some crazy days. I will edit this post to something more decent today in the afternoon. lokal time 11:00 +1 GT.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

As X enters and seats himself the dark elf looks up again. "Gah! 'Nother warforged..." grumbles the dark elf. He looks unpleased but refrains from speaking further.

"Well, why don't we start now?" says the youth. He points to each of you and consults a parchment with the seal of House Sivis on the back of it. "Right..."

"First, thank you all for coming on such short notice. Your names were given to us as people who might be interested in A) work, and B) a journey to Xen'Drik. That fact that you're all somewhat experienced at what you do also counts in your favor."

"I am Jherod Rhailand Halaster-Vlad'dam. This, he says indicating the red-haired woman behind him is my security consultant Marianna d'Deneith. Mr. Lon d'Lyrander and Ms. Yelena d'Vadalis are both here representing thier houses in this venture. In addition to representing the Vlad'dam family, I also represent Wynarn University. The University and Houses Vadalis and Lyrander are our primary investors."

He leans forward on the table. "My family has recently uncovered some information that may lead to a great archeological discovery on Xen'Drik." Jherod looks like he's going to piss his britches from excitement. "If our information is accurate, this may well be something for the history books." He pauses, reigning in his enthusiasm. "Before I can divulge any further details about our specific goal in this venture, you will need to agree to come along. But I assure you. It'll be well worth it."

"House Deneith is already providing for the security, but my father insisted that I contract... adventurers" he says the word as if it's distasteful. "...such as yourselves. _'Unforseen Dangers'_ he said, _'are commonplace on the dark continent.'_ Your purpose then, is trouble shooting and security assistance."

"In addition to the ability to pursue your own goals on your downtime," he says this glancing at Takis. "...you will recieve a full share of the expedition's earnings and findings. _payable upon OUR RETURN to Sharn_. Should we find anything that interests you on our journey, you will, of course, be presented with the opportunity to procure those items in exchange for a suitable portion of your earnings."

"I already have small team in place at an undisclosed location on Xen'Drick. They await us with our initial supply cache and should be setting up a base camp as we speak." He gestures to the dark elf. "This is Captain Fharod'den, of the Lunar Fury. He will be our guide across the treacherous waters. In addition to the Lunar Fury, House Lyrander has donated the use of Osprey and Wavedancer. These three ships should form our small fleet. All three are being retrofitted with some specific modifications that House Vadalis requested but should be ready to sail on with morning tide."

Rezzin: [SBLOCK] Both the Osprey and the Wavedancer are Soarwood Galleons. House Lyrander must be taking this venture quite seriously if they're willing to risk vessels such as those. [/SBLOCK]
Rik: [SBLOCK] Osprey is a massive Soarwood Galleon. You recently took a job stealing the ship's logs & manifests for one of your clients. [/SBLOCK]

"That's really all that I had prepared. I'm sure you have some questions. But if you are interested. Please sign these documents indicating that you agree to be bound to secrecy about what we do here. _After_ the expedition has been concluded, you may say whatever you like." he looks specifically as Groswen when he says this. "As well, they ensure that you will recieve one share of the expedition's proceeds with the exception of any exotic animals that we recover. Those go, in thier entirety, to House Vadalis. For thier financial backing of this venture, my family, Wynarn University, and House Lyrander will recieve a triple-share each." He opens a wooden box and lays out the documentation on the tables. From a pocket, he produces a fountain pen and lays it beside the paperwork. He looks up expectantly.

"What was that 'bout there being twelve warforged walkin' my decks?" says Captain Fharod'den.

"House Deneith has contracted a mercenary group known as the Clockwork 10 to provide for the security of our venture while on Xen'Drik. Warforged do not eat, do not sleep, and do not get sick. They will make ideal guards."

The captain doesn't look happy, but he doesn't object any more than he already has. Those near him can hear him muttering under his breath about 'heartless anchors'.

Groswen: [SBLOCK] You remember reading a story shortly after the end of the Last War about the continuing skirmishes along the Breland/Karrnath battle lines that involved Breland contracting a warforged mercenary band known as the Clockwork 10. The rumors of thier descruction must have been simply that... rumors. [/SBLOCK]
Mortachi: [SBLOCK] You've heard of the Clockwork 10. They were a rather successful mercenary company following the end of the Last War. [/SBLOCK]
Plate: [SBLOCK] You've heard of the Clockwork 10. They are a mercenary company that operates out of the Mournland. You've heard it whispered that they work for the Lord of Blades. But from practical experience, they don't seem to follow his agenda since they are friendly and outgoing towards the living races. Likely, they simply undertook a few jobs for the Lord of Blades and the rumors followed them like flies to a dead formerly-living person. [/SBLOCK]
X: [SBLOCK] You've heard of the Clockwork 10. They are a mercenary company that operates out of the Mournland. You've heard it whispered that they work for the Lord of Blades. But from practical experience, they don't seem to follow his agenda since they are friendly and outgoing towards the living races. Likely, they simply undertook a few jobs for the Lord of Blades and the rumors followed them like flies to a dead formerly-living person. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Rezzin wastes no time in grabbing a contract and signing his name across the bottom.

'My, my, my... the Fury, Osprey AND Wavedancer?  Talk about bringing out the heavy artillery!  Imagine... ME back on a Lyrander ship!  Mom'd be so proud!'

He turns to face the representative from House Lyrander.

'But don't worry, Yelena... just cause I told the muckety-mucks from the House to go straight to Kyber, doesn't mean I bear any ill-will towards you.  I'm sure we'll get along just fine... right-o?  Heh heh heh...'

He grins at the rest of the group... the oddest bunch of men and women he's ever seen together in one place all with the same goal.

'Goin' to Xen'drik!  Yeah!  We're gonna have good times, folks!  Good times!'


----------



## Xael (Feb 16, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

Xarut nods, and quickly examines the contract to make sure it's about what it was told to be, and then signs it. He will then wait for others to sign too, before posing any questions.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Spot/Listen+2 FF AC 15*

Wild tales he has heard and read dance in Mortachi's head,_ Xen'Drik, that could be just the sort of change I need to get my life moving again._ He gives a silent prayer to the Keeper. He waits patiently and reaches for the pen when his turn comes, but it is a challenge to keep his hand from shaking with excitement as he signs. He looks over his companions and employers once more. _An interesting company._


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Groswen Anamne, gnome akashic 3, search +11, spot +1, listen +8, ff AC 14*

Upon entering the Valtosh Jade Museum a few minutes ago, Groswen was suprised not by any of the trinkets displayed but by their company. Having visited the museum before she had seen the supposed artifacts alongside those she knew to have come from Xendrix, nothing here really stood out not compared to the collections at Morgrave University. 

She had sat quietly taking out her notepad and jotting down a few notes, forming questions in her head as she let those around her do the talking.  A good story can come to you just by listening and it appeared that there were some very important people doing the talking.  Groswen made sure to take down names so that she could consult the Akashic Memory later.  

Vlad'dam, now that one suprised her.  Such a minor house getting the backing of so many powerful forces.  She had heard of them before, which was not a good thing. Regardless she wrote Jherod's name at the top of a page, taking notes on the young man who will be their employer and charge.

At the mention of the non-disclosure agreement, Groswen winces inwardly.  Such agreements really hamper journalists.  Nodding to Jherod as he looks straight at her, she takes the papers and reads them through thuroughly.  She looks specifically for the loopholes that sometimes find their way into these type of documents, not by gnomes certainly.  Finding none, she makes sure that she will still be granted rights to publish the story upon their arrival.  With that clause in there she signs.

With question time open, she asks Jherod, "Well then I guess the big question of the day is, what are we after?  Why do you need individuals such as us as well as Clockwork 10 from Mrs. Deneith?"

_[ooc: sorry for being late, Im here.]_


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Finding none, she makes sure that she will still be granted rights to publish the story upon their arrival.  With that clause in there she signs.



Groswen finds that the contract is to her satisfaction. It is specifically stated that she will be released from her non-disclosure agreement once the expedition returns from Xen'Drik to the city of Sharn.


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> With question time open, she asks Jherod, "Well then I guess the big question of the day is, what are we after?  Why do you need individuals such as us as well as Clockwork 10 from Mrs. Deneith?"



"I can't really disclose exactly what we're after, but lets just say that it's a rather large archeological find of unprecedented breadth an inestimal value. Make no mistake, I'm here for the history and publicity this find will net me, not the money... I already have _plenty_ of that."

"House Deneith was contracted as a standard bodyguard plus site protection contract. We filled them in on the specifics and they provided a rather elegant solution at an affordable rate. I daresay we're getting the better end of the deal."

Hobbes & Rik: [SBLOCK]You could have sworn that Mariana d'Deneith looked uncomfortable for a second as Jherod was talking about her house.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 16, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*

Takis does the same as Xarut and examines the contract to ensure it conforms to what he was described it was. Once he is satisfied that it is, he signs it.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*

X sees how Rezzin , Xarut, Mortachi and Groswen Anamne signs the piece of paper. _If they go X will also go._
“Clockwork 10 famous indeed they are” “wonder if involved Lord of Blades is” says X to Plate as quiet as possible “work I do need” “I will sign” he stands up and takes some steps forward against Jherod Rhailand Halaster-Vlad'dam  “advance money for oils, can we get?”  he grabs a pen from the table and looks at Jherod “Xen'Drik  long way ” “Over the water, beyond the teeth” he gets thoughtful for a split second thinking on the possibility to find Thaanas“Xen'Drik right place for X” “I will sign” does X says again repeating himself, he does notice this and concentrates on the task at hand. X sees over to Plate “we need things for water Plate, you know if expensive?”

Wile waiting for answer, he signs the contract.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

The dark elf captain shakes his head. "...warforged." he mutters. Standing up he announces "Well, if that is that, then I'll be heading back to da 'Fury. Assuming yer all comin' along be down at the docks, pier 17b 3 hours before dawn tomorrow morning. If you want to stow yer gear on board t'night, then make your way there around dusk." He nods to Jherod, puts his jaunty hat on his head and makes his way out the front of the museum, pausing only to say, "Boo." to a couple youngsters oogling an exotic jade handled silver shortsword on display near the cafe.

As X approches Jherod he shrinks back against Marianna d'Deneith. "Umm... err... no sir. The contract specifically stipulates that you get your share _AFTER_ we return." Noting both X and Plate's size and weaponry, he adds "However, the Clockwork 10 will likely possess maintenance equpment suitable for a warforged. Feel free to speak with them when we board the ship tomorrow."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> As X approches Jherod he shrinks back against Marianna d'Deneith. "Umm... err... no sir. The contract specifically stipulates that you get your share _AFTER_ we return." Noting both X and Plate's size and weaponry, he adds "However, the Clockwork 10 will likely possess maintenance equpment suitable for a warforged. Feel free to speak with them when we board the ship tomorrow."




“X no good read” “I ask clockwork... tomorrow” he turns on his heels and goes over to Plate “we shop togheter?”


----------



## Elocin (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

After seeing the rest sign the documents and noticing that no one has any real objections with whatever is written there I walk over and place an X near where everyone else has scrawled their names.  _Hopefully there will be a lot less reading and thinking once we get on with this adventure._  After placing my mark I noticed that Mariana d'Deneith seemed to be out of sorts when her house was mentioned concerning the security of our expedition.  _Great, now what you have gotten yourself into again Hobbes.  When will you learn not to trust anyone who thinks too highly of themselves._

Dropping the pen back down on the table I will continue to pace back and forth behind everyone and signaling the wench to bring some more ale and some meat again.

Looking at each of the employers directly in the eye I mention, "I am happy that we will be able to do our own exploring at certain times on this outing as I am sure we all have our private reasons for going to Xen'Drik."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

Lon d'Vadalis nods to Takis. "I've seen some of your work on Garden Platform 6. The city caretakers group says that you've really turned it around. It'll be good having someone with your abilities along." He stands and shakes Jherod's hand. "Well Jherod, I must be going. Looks like you found a decent crew. I have some final arrangements to take care of. My uncle asked me to apologize to you... the birds will join you en route but the pack & load beasts should be loaded aboard just as soon as House Lyrander finishes the transport pens." 

"I'll see the rest of you tomorrow." He nods to the rest of you and exits the museum as well.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

The young warforged waits for the others to sign and then she does so as the last one. She walks to the table and prints in large block letters 'PLATE'. Then she turns to the other warforged and speaks in that same raspy flat female voice.

"I am not in need of supplies."

Then she turns and walks out.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 16, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Lon d'Vadalis nods to Takis. "I've seen some of your work on Garden Platform 6. The city caretakers group says that you've really turned it around. It'll be good having someone with your abilities along."



"It was nothing anyone knowledgable in the ways of nature could not have done. There just appears to be precious few of such individuals in this place."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Spot/Listen+2 FF AC15*

Mortachi takes a moment to finish his tea, savoring the exotic aroma. He nods to those remaining and wordlessly departs. He spends a little time exploring the exhibits and then makes his way to a shire of the Keeper to pray. _Surely the non-disclosure agreement does not apply to Gods. _ He finally makes his way back to the inn in late afternoon and packs up his belongings. _No use paying for another night in this rat hole. _ He carefully oils the metal of his armor and weapons in preparation for sea travel. He has no one to say goodbye to, so he makes his way to the docks arriving at pier 17b just before dusk. He wears the necklace that accompanied the letter promenently displayed and tries to find someone who can tell him where to stow his gear. Once that is done he plans to splurge on a nice dinner his last night in the city and just walk around seeing the sights one last time before returning to the dock comfortably before the appointed time.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

*New Location: Docks at Dusk...*

Unless anyone has anything special that they want to ask the meeting adjourns. Jherod & Marianna leave after paying for everyone's brunch & tea. Lon bids adieu to the others and makes his way down the tower as well. 

OOC: Fudge, I did it again. <sigh> Okay, the dark skinned half-elf woman was Yelena d'Lyrander. The black haired man was Lon d'Valadis.
______

As he makes his way to the docks Mortachi spies Captain Fherod'den speaking with a dark-haired, dark complected woman dressed in the, what you'd guess to be, the normal blacks and grays of House Vlad'dam. She's flanked by two powerfully muscled hyena-headed humanoids in the same uniform and leather armor. They watch everyone intently; obviously they are her body guards. As well, there is a bronze-plated warforged talking with them as well. It looks as though its chassis has been reworked to include some large copper gears. The group is situated in front of the gangplank. 

The black vessal docked to Pier 17-B is a long sleek two-masted ship. From the looks of things, the crew quarters have been expanded by two glass and wood "blisters" attached to the aft of the ship. As well, it looks as though a large deck has recently been added to the back of the ship, as if for loading something large there. Getting closer to the ship Mortachi notes that the mast looks to have been reinforced with some sort of metallic vine growing around it... and the entire hull looks to have been constructed of Darkwood! There are a couple crewmembers walking around the deck cleaning and checking cleats in final preperation of the vessal's impending voyage.

The Captain notices Mortachi and waves him over. "Decided to join up on this fool's venture eh?" He gestures to the bronze-plated warforged. "This is LT. He commands the Clockwork 10. And this," he says as he turns back to the exotic looking woman, "...is Lady Navanna Vlad'dam."

"A pleasure." she murmurs as she holds her hand out so that Mortachi may kiss her ring-bedecked fingers (the Captain rolls his eyes at this).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Spot/Listen+2 FF AC15*

Mortachi bends over the lady's hand and tries his best to make a good impression. He feels a little silly, but doesn't want to get off on the wrong. He does his best to be gracious and complentary.  "I am honored to meet you lady Vlad'dam, and I thank you for this opportunity."  He nods to the Warforged, "LT, I've heard great things about your company."  Finally, he turns to the captain,  "I must say this is the most impressive ship I have ever seen. How quickly will it be able to make the journey?"


----------



## Xael (Feb 16, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

Xarut sits for a while, pondering the present circumstances. He gets up and Veran hops back to his shoulder as he rises. He leaves for a last look of the city, since he doubt's he'll be back for a while. Unfortunately for his purse, he manages to spot a book that has details about the ancient runes found in Xen'Drik, and spends almost all of his last money on it. After spending some time flipping through it, he heads for the Pier 17-B at dusk to get to know his future companions or accomplises as soon as possible.

OOC: Bying a _Glyphbook_. ECS page 121. Hopefully alright? And what's the name of the color you use at this part, since my text-edit menu doesn't work.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

After leaving the meeting I bid my friends a good evening and immediately set out for the exit from the city as I want to spend the night under the stars and get away from all these people.  I am not looking forward to the confines of being on a boat not to mention this will be my first sea voyage and hopefully I will be able to keep my legs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2005)

Groswen heads quickly home after the meeting to grab her things. She lets Jherod's words filter through as she walks wondering what adventure this latest story will bring.  She can't wait till her article gets front page of the Chronicle. Certainly this venture would warrant such status!  When she gets to her residence she quickly gathers up her things.  Paying for the rent for the rest of the month she let's her landlord know that she is going to be leaving Sharn and thanks him for the room.

While walking towards Cliffside she runs over things in her head, spending some time to seach the akashic record on the people and places that she had jotted down.  

Lobo:[sblock] search akashic memory on:
Jherod Rhailand Halaster-Vlad'dam
Navanna & Alastair Vlad'dam
Yelena d'Vadalis 
Marianna d'Deneith
Lon d'Lyrander 
Captain Fharod'den & the Lunar Fury
Wynarn University & it's interests in Xendrik
Clockwork 10 [/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Mortachi bends over the lady's hand and tries his best to make a good impression. He feels a little silly, but doesn't want to get off on the wrong. He does his best to be gracious and complentary.  "I am honored to meet you lady Vlad'dam, and I thank you for this opportunity."  He nods to the Warforged, "LT, I've heard great things about your company."  Finally, he turns to the captain,  "I must say this is the most impressive ship I have ever seen. How quickly will it be able to make the journey?"



She smiles at you and turns back to the captain. "Take care of my cousin Fharod'den. Don't you _dare_ return to Sharn without him." She nods to two ferocious figures guarding her.  and the trio makes thier way back up the docks to a waiting carridge.

"That one is dangerous." states LT as he watches Lady Navanna walk away. "Her spies are everywhere."  he looks at the captain. "I will do my best to keep her cousin alive if you will do your best to make sure we all arrive in one piece. My research has turned up some rather unnerving signs of increasing Sahuagin activity in our projected sea lanes."

"Not much we can do about that." says Captain Fharod'den. "Besides, I've got an edge." He smiles. "Trust me."

. . .

Xarut purchases his Glyph Book without any problems. The proprieter tries to sell him some genuine magical maps to: a fountain of youth, a hidden pirate's horde, and the lost crown jewels of the elves but Xarut brushes him off for the liar that he is. 

. . . 

Hobbes makes his escape of the city and sleeps the night away under the open stars. Most people want to get into the city and most of the bandits are trying to steal from the rich houses inside the city so Hobbes is relatively safe.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*

After the meeting and going alone X goes to the nearest oil shop get 4 bottles of cure light damage oils. Overpriced to 50 gp each. He goes after that to the Pier 17-B sitting down on some ropes waiting to dusk. He has his gear with him and uses most of the night to polish his longsword.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

After returning to the street level, Plate meanders through the streets of Sharn on her way to the docks...

As she arrives at pier 17b, she finds a place near the Fury and procedes to stand. If approached by anyone she will merely stand her ground, not moving as if she was turned off or something like that. When the sun starts to set signaling dusk, she will boards the Fury.

"Where are my quarters?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 16, 2005)

As the sun begins to set... the folks on the Fury can see the shadowy shape of Rezzin Ka'Zari skip and whistling down the pier.  His white hair has been pulled back and tied off with a red headband, and slung over his shoulder is a large crewman's pack.  As he approaches, he passes a dark woman and two dog-headed bodyguards who are making their way to a waiting carriage.  Rezzin bows low to her and only stands after she has gone past.  When he does stand, the smirk on his face shows that he did it more for fun than for any true respect for the noblewoman.  He waves behind him as they climb into the carriage, then he turns and bounds down the docks to the boat.  He spots the Captain topdeck with the weird, pale religious man, the various warforged, and the wizard with the bird.

Rezzin bounds up the gangplank and heaves his sack up and over the rail onto the deck... where it lands with a clang (the spiked chain within making a muffled ringing noise).  A leap of his own, and pretty soon the khoravar is on deck as well... grinning from ear to ear.  His hand goes instinctually to the hilt of his rapier now that he's on the water, and he pulls the band from his head, releasing the full flock of wild hair.

'All righty Cap!  Ya wanted me... now you got me!  What would you like first?  I know I was hired for all this... _adventurer_... crap... but I'm a sailor tried-and-true.  So while the rest of these lubbers can stand around with their staves up their behinds... I want some real work to do.  Whatcha need?  Swabbing the deck?  A hand up in the crow's?  Coiling the rope?  It looks like the Fury's been modified quite heavily, so I'll take on whatever you will give!'


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 16, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*

Takis returns to "his" garden for the evening. Once there, he lets out a call for Faulk and then looks for the groundskeeper. Once finding him, he says, "I'll be taking my leave in the morning. I do not know how long I will be away or, for that matter, if I will be returning. I thank you for your kindness during my stay. Before I go, walk with me..."

Assuming the groundskeeper does walk with him, Takis proceeds to give him a "tour" of the garden, giving him specific instructions on how to care for the grass, flowers, trees, and so on. Things like, "These crysanthemums will stay healthy if you make sure they are watered once every other day. Note, I said every _other _day. Too much water will drown these delicate creatures.  Also, make sure to keep any..." - and so on.

Faulk likely returns midwaty through the walk Takis takes with the groundskeeper. I presume the groundskeeper has seen Faulk a few times by now and is not taken aback.

The next morning, Takis collects his things and heads to Pier 17B. He beckons Faulk to follow.

At the pier, Takis quickly determines he might as well get on the boat right away to start getting used to the new environment. If Lady Navanna is still there when Takis arrives, he takes no more notice of her than anyone else he sees. Unless she makes a point to introduce herself or some such, he does not give her any specific acknowledgements. This isn't because he's rude, but rather because he doesn't know better. (The houses and their social relevance holds little meaning to him.  He's had some interaction with members of House Vadalis, but not much else). 

Once on the ship, Takis looks for Hobbes and settles next to him.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 16, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'All righty Cap!  Ya wanted me... now you got me!  What would you like first?  I know I was hired for all this... _adventurer_... crap... but I'm a sailor tried-and-true.  So while the rest of these lubbers can stand around with their staves up their behinds... I want some real work to do.  Whatcha need?  Swabbing the deck?  A hand up in the crow's?  Coiling the rope?  It looks like the Fury's been modified quite heavily, so I'll take on whatever you will give!'




Fharod'den laughs. "There will be plenty o' time fer drudgery come morning tide." The captain shows each new arrival to a shared cabin full of bunked beds stacked three high.  There is a communal closet and a small table capable of seating four persons. Plate and X are not assigned quarters as the Captain figures that they can store their stuff in an equipment locker and stand on deck all day and night.

Roughly 4 hours before dawn, a trio of bronze plated warforged appear on the gangplank and request permission to board. The captain grants it and they introduce themselves as Glass, Dodger, & Jher. Dodger immediately makes his way to the crows nest where the others assure you that he'll stay until the voyage is completed. X and Plate are asked to stay near the masts where the deck is strongest. Jher makes his way to the bow and takes up position spotting while Glass makes his way to the aft platform and stays there. LT stays near the pilot's house so that he can be nearby in order to coordinate his band with the captain's orders should he need to. 

The sounds of the city start dying down just after midnight, when Jherod, Marianna and a handful of aides arrive. He greets the captain and each of you, then moves off to meet LT before retiring for the night.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

When Plate is instructed to stand near the masts, he moves to the mast with the crows nest atop and stands next to it.

"Very well."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Listen/Spot+2, FF AC 15*

Mortachi staked out a top bunk when he came aboard to stow his gear. He packs his things in the closet so as to use as little of the space as possible, but his armor is a bit bulky. He goes out to enjoy a fine meal and returns full, happy and ready for sleep a half-hour before it is time to sail. On his way back to the ship he finds a bakery that is just taking the first oven-full of goodies out for the morning and buys an assortment. He picks up a few smoked sausages as well. He waits in the shared cabin with the pastry and sausage for his new shipmates.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2005)

Groswen arrives on deck in a huff despite having used the lifts to reach Cliffside, she was still out of breath from the long walk.  She takes her gear down below decks to the cabin she has been given and takes a bit of time jotting down any notes that she can think of before their charge arrives.

_[ooc: did I get anything from the Akashic memory search?]_


----------



## Elocin (Feb 17, 2005)

After a few restful hours of sleep where a person shoudl sleep at night I grudingly make my way back into the city.  Getting directions from one of the guards I amkemy way to the docks and the ship.  Walking straight up the gang plank and on board I find one of the band as to where we will be spending the evenings resting.  I inquire from the captain if it would be possiblt to sleep on deck as string down below decks my skin starts to crawl a bit.  I inform him that I am able to see extremely well better than most humans at night and offer my services.


----------



## Xael (Feb 17, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

Xarut makes his way to the ship at dusk, stacks his equipment into the closet and takes his short nap in the early night if possible. After he's had his rest, he wakes up at sometime in the night, and spends his time looking around the ship. He's especially interested in LT and the other warforged, but doesn't want to bother them yet.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 17, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> When Plate is instructed to stand near the masts, he moves to the mast with the crows nest atop and stands next to it.
> 
> "Very well."




X follows Plate's example standing on the opposite side of the mast making the weight equal on each side of the skip.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 17, 2005)

The night draws onward and everyone boards the ship. The crew is an assortment of hard humans, half-orcs, half-elves, and even some sort of strange almost-feral felinoid who tends to spend most of its time hanging amonst the lines and tending the sails.

None of you are required to work, though the first mate assigns you duties if you ask for them.

You soon learn from the whispering amongst the men that you are not the only guests on board. The captain has given up his own stateroom to a woman and her aides who are never seen on-deck. The captain tends to spend dinner-time with her and about an hour afterward. The sounds of a strange pair of woodwinds can be heard for about an hour or so each night after nightfall.

Surprisingly, the Lunar Fury is able to keep pace with and sometimes outpace the soarwood vessals. This should not be possible as the galleons have one more mast and at least 50% greater sail area than the smaller darkwood vessal. (OOC: Common knowledge for anyone familiar with wood, sailing, or trade).
Just after sunset on the 2nd day Dodger, the warforged manning the crow's nest, alerts everyone that two ships are on a rendevous course with the Lunar Fury.  By morning, the Osprey, Wavedancer, and Lunar Fury are making good time with a strong wind at thier backs. Along with the two soarwood galleons was a trio of giant mauve-colored owls. Each of them makes a nest on the strange platforms built for them on the aft deck of each ship. At night, they take flight, along with thier riders, and keep a lookout.

On the sixth day of your voyage, a nasty thunderhead appears on the horizon and the winds start to slow. The captain spends the day with Jherod in the map room as they spend thier time replotting thier course.

News comes from one of the Osprey that they've spotted another ship far off in the distance. The sailors inform you that even if it's fast enough to catch up with your little fleet, it would be arriving for another day or so. You are left to your own devices for the moment.


Groswen: [SBLOCK] What exactly did you want to look into?  
 * Delving into the collective sea of memories, searching for noble family Vlad'dam... you find nothing. Nothing at all which is terribly wrong. It takes mightily powerful magic to excise information from the Akashic record. In recent memory you stumble across shadowy memories of slaving, prostitution, drug distribution, thieving rings, and public official briberies; but those memories are always shadowy and full of doubt (an insignia seen here, a name whispered there, nothing concrete).
 * Doing the same for the Lunar Fury turns up all sorts of memories from simple pirating to daring raids across enemy lines. This ship was often used to ferry dispatches and secret messages between the Brelish navy and thier spies abroad. This is a known smuggling ship, though the captain and crew are good and thus tend to avoid altercations with the authorities.
The ship is actually of independent manufacture; built at the beginning of the Last War and has been captained by the dark elf known as Fharod'den ever since then.
 * Fharod'den is a native of Xen'Drik who, as a boy, fell in love with sailing. A bitter rivalry and the loss of his childhood sweetheart to the chieftan's son of another tribe drew him away from his native homeland on a hand-built raft. He was soon captured by pirates and slowly took up the lifestyle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 17, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Along with the two soarwood galleons was a trio of giant mauve-colored owls. Each of them makes a nest on the strange platforms built for them on the aft deck of each ship. At night, they take flight, along with thier riders, and keep a lookout.




Takis is curious about the owls. Can he figure out who has trained them and if they're more than just your standard owl? (+11 for Knowledge-nature)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 17, 2005)

Takis makes his way to a sleeping owl during the day and speaks with it's rider, a scarecrow-framed human woman named Keesha. "I done raised this here pretty thing since it wuz a lil' egg. In House Vad'lis we gots compl'cated eugenics pogroms. We been strivin' for gen'rations ta get da bery best out of ev'ry species we kin lay hands on."

She strokes the giant owl's feathers. "Not only is Cree'x here smarter then yer av'rage owl, but he's gots a great deal more stam'na as well."

OOC: These are just standard House Vadalis-enhanced animals, albiet giant animals.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

The warforged stands in her place not moving unless approached. Then she will speak if spoken to.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 17, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Takis makes his way to a sleeping owl during the day and speaks with it's rider, a scarecrow-framed human woman named Keesha. "I done raised this here pretty thing since it wuz a lil' egg. In House Vad'lis we gots compl'cated eugenics pogroms. We been strivin' for gen'rations ta get da bery best out of ev'ry species we kin lay hands on."
> 
> She strokes the giant owl's feathers. "Not only is Cree'x here smarter then yer av'rage owl, but he's gots a great deal more stam'na as well."




"Ah, I see. He is a very nice animal. Say, would you mind if I let Faulk help out a bit? I think he would enjoy the opportunity to spread his wings a bit."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 17, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*

After sunset on the 2nd day X aproaches the warforged called Dodger, the one that spoted the first tailing ship. “you plan have... attacked?” “I help with sword” “you can tell me tactic?” X will after the short conversation get to his place besides the mast.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 17, 2005)

As the days whisk by, Rezzin's excitement grows and grows.

_We're going to Xen'drik!  We're actually going to Xen'drik!_

...he thinks to himself.

Over the next several days he lends a hand to anyone on deck who needs assistance.  Nothing whatsoever bothers him throughout their journey... not even the course correction they are forced to make as they approach some storm clouds... although the one thing that does stand out as very curious to him is the number of warforged who haven't moved a single gosh-darned inch the entire trip.  The immense boredom that Rezzin would expect to have happen for doing absolutely nothing for almost 150 hours straight confuses the heck out of him, and finally he approaches a couple of them to find out what the heck is going on inside those metal heads of theirs.

He wanders over to Plate and X, both of whom stand on either side of the main mast, and looks them over.

'Hey guys.  What's up?  How's it goin'?  Aren't you, like... BORED or something?  What do you guys... DO?  You are allowed to walk around and such, you know.  You don't have to just stand there.  I don't think the Cap would mind that much.  He can be a bit crochety, but he's a good guy.  Not to be a nag or whatever, but this trip is supposed to be... you know... FUN!  Enjoy yourselves!  Walk around!  See the sights!  Right?  Right?'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 17, 2005)

*Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He wanders over to Plate and X, both of whom stand on either side of the main mast, and looks them over.
> 
> 'Hey guys.  What's up?  How's it goin'?  Aren't you, like... BORED or something?  What do you guys... DO?  You are allowed to walk around and such, you know.  You don't have to just stand there.  I don't think the Cap would mind that much.  He can be a bit crochety, but he's a good guy.  Not to be a nag or whatever, but this trip is supposed to be... you know... FUN!  Enjoy yourselves!  Walk around!  See the sights!  Right?  Right?'




X moves first only his eyes towards Rezzin, after some seconds where he realizes that he is talking to him _Mhm?_
“many thought in head” “I thinking on Thaanas” he turns his head looking at the direction they are sailing “never bored when think” he gives Rezzin a shy smile ”I learned other races” “like play” “X only have play with Thaanas” he takes some steps forward to Rezzin take him under his arms and trows him a half meter up in the air catching him as smoothly as he can “fun?”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

As Rezzin approaches X and herself, Plate merely watches the man. As X approaches the man, she replies back to him.

"Walk the deck? For what purpose? I have no need of such activity. It seems like a waste of time."


----------



## Elocin (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

I am very unhappy of the news that there might be storms approaching us.  The movement of these ships on the water is unnatural to me and I do not like it one but.  I will offer any help that I am able to do to help hurry these boats on the way.  

Seeing the large owl land on deck excites me greatly and so I wander/stumble my way over to Keesha.  "I was wondering if the next time you go out on a scouting mission if I could possibly accompany you.  I have always wondered what it would be like to soar in the air like bird and what do almost anything to make this dream come true."  Whispering with a pleading in my voice just so Keesha can here, "I would also give anything and everything to get off this rocking and rolling death trap for any length of time.  This traveling by sea does not agree with me at all and I wish to be done with it soon."

(ooc: if you want thier to be any bad side effects for getting sea sick I am ok with it)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 17, 2005)

LT, overhearing Rezzin, Plate, & X wanders over. "Well, it seems that you're not quite grasping that we're not _ALIVE_ in the same manner as you are. We do not have muscles that tire nor a need for sleep. We don't use the bathroom nor consume food or drink. When you think about it. The only reason that _you_ move is to keep your flesh-body limber... a limitation that we do not suffer from." He looks around. "But I'll let you in on a little secret... we can and do get bored as hell." He laughs out loud like an echoing, metallic, gong.

The captain can be seen walking across the deck muttering to himself "...warforged."

Jherod emerges from his cabin with Marianna at his side, as always. He quickly makes his way to the port railing and empties this morning's breakfast over the side of the ship. Mariana winces and the young man sits down heavily.

Keesha gives Hobbes permission to go along with her that night... you get the impression that she was too afraid to say no a feral, desperate-looking, wildman.

Faulk is free to fly wherever he likes and if Takis is willing, the captain takes to asking to druid to have his raptor ferry messages between the ships.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 17, 2005)

> Faulk is free to fly wherever he likes and if Takis is willing, the captain takes to asking to druid to have his raptor ferry messages between the ships.




"That would be no trouble at all, captain. I think Faulk would appreciate the opportunity to help out."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 17, 2005)

Groswen remains below decks, the sea swell has not done her any good either.  Sure she had been on ships from Zilargo to Breland, but she much prefered airships.  All this rolling to and fro was very hard on her stomach and her ability to concentrate.  She lays back in her bunk thinking over what surfing the collective consciousness has brought her.  

_Vlad'dam has erased themselves?! That is unthinkable, yet there they are in the flesh and not in mind.  This family was more than trouble, no one should be capable of this!   Searching the collective memory once again she tries to see more information specifically about Jherod and if any such as Marianna had dealt with him in the past.  Any clues about their employer might help reveal why they were going to Xen'drik._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

Rik had stayed fairly quiet and out of the way most of the time. Not as much on purpose as out of habit. Ships weren't exactly what he was used to, and he found it was hard not to fall into old habits. But then again, what use were street habits on a ship?

He spent much of the time on deck, yes, but always did his best to not get in anyone's way. This usually meant he couldn't stand in one place too long, and he eventually just gave up and wandered down to his bunk for sleep. These were interesting people and very much worth listening to, but he found himself feeling it would be better to save his energy and wits until they actually reached Xen'drik. He still wondered why they were actually going there, and there didn't seem to be any straight answers as of yet.

Considering Rik's job of obtaining straight answers, this was annoying.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 17, 2005)

X said:
			
		

> He takes some steps forward to Rezzin take him under his arms...




'Hey!  Whazza?!?  What'reya doi--'



			
				x said:
			
		

> ...and throws him a half meter up in the air, catching him as smoothly as he can.




'AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!'

As he drops, he lands softly within the grasp of the warforged, his eyes wild with surprise... if not actual fright.  He's swung from enough ropes to not become frightened from the height of the toss, but it was rather the sudden motion of X that just shocked him and made him cry out.  When he is placed back on his feet and asked if the ride was "fun?"... he gathers his breathing momentarily and then slowly backs away from X.

'Huh what?  Hmm?  Fun?  Oh... oh YEAH!  Really fun!  Uh huh!  Yeah, yeah... thanks X!  That was... that was... uh... yeah.'

And he immediately turns to walk away, not even registering Plate's response that it was a waste of her time to walk the deck.  Of course, Rezzin doesn't get more than five steps away before his path is blocked by the leader of the Clockwork 10... LT.  With his nerves already a bit frayed, he jumps back a full meter from LT when he approaches.



			
				LT said:
			
		

> 'Well, it seems that you're not quite grasping that we're not ALIVE in the same manner as you are. We do not have muscles that tire nor a need for sleep. We don't use the bathroom nor consume food or drink. When you think about it. The only reason that you move is to keep your flesh-body limber... a limitation that we do not suffer from.  But I'll let you in on a little secret... we can and do get bored as hell.'




'Heh heh... is that right?  Well... that's... that's... that's just... HEH!'

With no real response... he gives one loud nervous giggle, nods his head to LT, then turns and RUNS back below decks.  Needless to say, Rezzin's attitude toward warforged were seriously challenged today, and he spends the rest of the evening hiding under the covers of his bunk.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Listen/spot+2 FF AC15*

Mortachi will explore the ship and try to get to know the other adventurers. He will offer his services to the ship's doctor/healer if needed. He will also offer to help with any undead that might be onboard.


----------



## Xael (Feb 18, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

Xarut spends time exploring the ship and trying to figure out all the "adjustments" made to it, trying to decipher the methods and reason for them. Because he isn't a very ship-oriented person, he'll try asking questions from the sailors and others who seem to know better than him. He also offers to use Veran to help deliver messages too, when he hears that Takis' friend got something productive to do. He'll notify the captain that while Veran can actually speak Common, he might still want to resort to old-fashioned whitten messages in case Veran decides to start having fun. If the captain agrees, Xarut will use Veran as a way to find out more about the people on the other ships.

When Rezzin inquires the Warforged about boredom and LT gives him an ansver, Xarut comments. "The Warforged share the trait of not requiring the "limitations" of life with the Deathless of my home country. They keep watch day and night, and serve tirelessly. I haven't really asked if _they_ ever get bored, but I'm pretty sure they do. The difference is, that while the Warforged are viewed with suspicion and fear...", he says while nodding towards captain (or his quarters if not present). "...the Deathless are revered heroes in my homeland. Not to mention that some of them are our gods."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 18, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*

After sunset on the 2nd day X aproaches the warforged called Dodger, the one that spoted the first tailing ship. “you plan have... attacked?” “I help with sword” “you can tell me tactic?”  X will after the short conversation get to his place besides the mast.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 18, 2005)

Mortachi and Xarut explore the ship together (Mortachi likely inquiring about the Deathless). The captain gives you leave to go anywhere except for his stateroom. 

The warforged known as Glass is perched on the bow of the ship and makes light conversation with you as you pass. When you mention the ship modifications the warforged points down below the bow. A large ram can be see cutting waves just beneath the waterline.

Beneath the decks, you located the keel of the ship and it looks to be carved with all sorts of runes. Magic hangs heavily in the air and you unconsciously hold your breath. You also pass what appears to be a disassembled siege ballista. Other than that, you find all the things you'd normally find in a sailing ship (food, water, oranges, extra canvas and ropes, & a spare anchor).

As far as armaments go, a small catapult is built into the stern of the ship and an artillery platform has been added to each side of the ship (each with a ballista).

X speaks to Dodger who relates that yes, thier group has some preplanned tactics but that it'd be difficult to train on the ship without causing damage. And given the captain's dislike of warforged it wouldn't be a good idea.

That night Keesha takes Hobbes out on her flight... it's glorious flying hundreds of feet above the surface of the sea though Hobbes suddenly realizes, with a sickening sensation that *THERE IS NO LAND ANYWHERE*. 

As she banks towards the oncoming ship Hobbes catches the scent of dust and death in the air. The ship is painted a deep red color and is a wide two-masted ship. You note that although the wind is strong and filling it's sails, the ship has oarsman who are rowing so as to accelerate the ship. Keesha swears when she sees this and mentions that the ship will be upon the fleet within the day. 

Upon returning to the Lunar Fury, the captain interviews both Keesha and Hobbes. When Hobbes mentions that he smelled dust and death the captain nods. "It's a Kaarnathi privateer called the Dawnspear... rumors state that they use the dead to crew the ship. We can outrun them... but the Osprey and Wavedancer can't." He then excuses himself to communicate with the other ship's captains.

Groswen: [SBLOCK]You can find plenty of information about Jherod as he's not properly in the Vlad'dam family. He's related by blood, and apparantly spent a lot of time with Navanna Vlad'dam in the past six years. He was a child prodigy graduating from Wynarn University at the age of fourteen, mastering foreign languages and specializing in history and archeology. He is now officially employed by the University as it's Archeology chair, something that caused quite an upset within the University's ranks, though all agree that none are more suited to the role than he.

Marinanna, on the other hand, is completely mundane. Born to a dragonmarked house without a dragonmark herself, she was consigned to the mercanary wing of the house. She's supposedly good at what she does, but is nothing exceptional in and of herself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 18, 2005)

Slowly growing board of just plumbing the depths of the collective memory by herself, Groswen adventures out of her cabin towards the deck of the ship.  Having gathered information on her own, its time to put those investigative skills to work and start listening to what people are saying.  

The first thing on her list is to interview some of the crew. Up on deck she has to hold her balance and while she has stopped reliving her lunch it is still difficult for her to move around.  She is somewhat startled when she overhears the captain speaking to Hobbes about the privateer.  She goes over to her companion after the captain leaves and asks, "What was that all about?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

THe warforged warrior continues to stay in her spot day and night.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 19, 2005)

Strangely enough the Kaarnathi ship does not turn up the next day. The spotters confirm that she has altered course. While she is still tailing Jherod's Fleet, she does not appear to be closing in. A few of the crew caughtiously postulate that perhaps she too is headed to Xen'Drik and that it's just a coincidence.

The whether steadily grows worse and as the ship starts heaving and sawing it's way across the waves you start having trouble keeping your food down. Then, the rains start. Its really nothing more than a steady drizzle, but its constant and lasts all day and all night long. The captain is forced to break out oilskins and towels for everyone so that they don't catch a cold. After about 6 hours of constant rain, even the felinoid seeks cover from the rain.  The brozed plated warforged, however, remain at thier posts as the rain does not bother them.

By the ninth day of the voyage, the rain hasn't abated and morale is pretty low. The sailors can be seen making offerings to the 'nameless gods of the deep' to grant them safe journey.
That night, with the unabated rain, the constant movement of the ship, and the sorrowful morale of the crew the warforged known as LT knocks on the cabin door before entering. The captain is there with you, enjoying a game of cards with Rezzin & Rik.  "Captain, there are sahuagin in the water."
OOC: Plate & X were notified before everyone else as they were on deck in the rain.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 19, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*

As LT informs Plate and X about the Sahuagins in the water he wheels his longsword asking LT “creature jump on deck?” “me not swim...” As LT goes with the warning X bends over the fairlead (side of boat?) holding his sword in one hand and some ropes that belongs to the mast with the other, and carefully looks on the Sahuagins, taking their size and looking for their *'*soft spot*'*.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Spot/Listen+2 FF AC 15*

Mortachi begins to don his armor and grab his gear. In a strange way he is almost glad they may be under attack. The initial excitement of their journey having faded to boredom. He heads for the deck a determined look on his face.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Groswen Anamne, gnome akashic 3, search +11, spot +1, listen +8, ff AC 14*

With the rain and the choppy seas, Groswen stayed below deck only coming up to join Jherod in his revisitation of lunch.  The soggy weather has dampened even her spirits.  She mostly stays out of the way and listens to any conversation.  As word reaches the captain of the sahuagin, Groswen looks up from the book in her lap to the captain across the room where he had been playing cards.  She watches his reaction, trying to find out how he will deal with this new threat.


----------



## Xael (Feb 19, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

Xarut has been spending the rainy days mostly inside, going through the book he bought, and generally doing nothing of importance of exiting. When LT mentions the Sahuagins, Xarut reaches for his longbow and also takes his cloak. He tells Veran to stay inside and follows Mortachi outside, after waiting for possible orders from the captain.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 20, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*

Takis checks his weapons and rushes up behind Xarut. 

"If they move to attack, there must be a fair number of them. They must be able to see our numbers. How bold are these sahuagin?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 20, 2005)

*Ulytash Human Paladin of Freedom (24/24hp, ffAC 14) Search, Spot & Listen +1*

Ulytash rises from a cross-legged position, ending his meditation, the others in the cabin moving more briskly at word of the sahuagin. His handcrafted greatsword already in his hands, he strides to the deck, ducking his head under the many low beams. He watches the crew and the Clockwork 10 move about with trained precision, keeping his focus inward upon The Great Light.

Psionically Focused (take 20 while meditating)


----------



## Elocin (Feb 20, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> She goes over to her companion after the captain leaves and asks, "What was that all about?"





"That was about the ship that has been on an intercept course that now seems to be following us.  It seems they are called the Kaarnathi and the ship they are using is the privateer _Dawnspear_.  With only one ship to our three I would not worry too much about them.  The only thing I might be a little concerned about is that they are crewed with the dead so they have no need to sleep, eat or rest while we do.  If I were you I would go get some rest while you can."  At which point I will go below deck and immediately falls asleep.

Upon waking I will join the rest of my companions in the forward cabin for some entertainment and some much needed food.  Upon hearing LT's notice that there might be enemies in the water around us I make my way to my cabin to gather the equipment I will need and head towards the deck.  I would ask the Captain where he would best need my skill with sword and my bow and then search the waters and sides of the ship for any unwanted boarders.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 21, 2005)

"Belay those weapons!" shouts the captain. "We don't know what they're about yet" He walks cautiously up to the rail and surrupticiously leans over it. He begins speaking in some watery, gutteral language. From the tones, it seems to be a question.

An answer is heard from below. The captain nods to a crewman and a rope ladder is hung over the side. At your questioning gazes he says, "...don't want thier claws scratching up my ship."

A nightmare creature covered in pale blue scales emerges over the side of the ship. Razor-sharp needle-like teech fill it's maw and it's eyes are black like the heart of the abyss. Wicked three inch claws tip the creature's hands an it's gills flare in the pouring rain as it gazes at you all in turn. A crude leather harness holds a pair of javelins and a trident and it wears a shortsword strapped to it's thigh. It opens its mouth and speaks in that strangly gutteral language again.

The captain replies and then turns to a crewman. "In my cabin is a small chest made of red-laquered wood. Bring it to me." The crewman runs off and the captain turns to you. "This is Kr... Kyr.. Kyl... Arg! I can't really say his name in common, but he's from the Redclaw tribe and these are thier ancestral waters. We're going to offer him some 'tribute' and his chieftain might decide to grant us safe passage."

The crewman returns shortly with a small 12'x9"x9" chest. The captain opens it and withdraws an ornate, and ancient looking, kukri from the box. The blade is as dark as slate and the pommal wrapped in red leather. A yellow jewel is set into the pommel as a counterweight. The captain swings it a few times and it begins to glow and spark. He tosses it to the sauagin who deftly catches it and gives it a few experemental swings. Apparantly he thinks it's good enough as he jabs it into his harness and dives over the side. He croaks something loudly and one-by-one the sahuagin disappear.

"He thinks that his king will appreciate the fine gift we've given him and has advised us to leave these waters as soon as me we can, lest his king desire more 'tribute.' Sahuagin eat flesh... it is good that he did not ask for one of you."

* * *

That night, the sounds of distant battle can be heard over the constant drizzle. The owls cannot fly as the clouds are too low and the rain too persistant. The captain sequesters himself within his cabin with his mysterious guest for the rest of the evening.

Come morning, he remarks that the sahuagin apparantly did not appreciate the gift that the Kaarnathi gave them. 

Two days later the rain finally breaks... but the wind dies as well. The captin breaks out a laquered box and opens it. Inside are two wands. "Each ship carries a couple of these." he says. Pointing one at the sails and intoning some eldritch words in a strangely familiar language, a blast of wind gathers itself and fills the sail. You can see tiny figures on the other ships doing the same. "It's only good for about 10 hours, so hopefully the wind will come back soon."

Unfortunately, the wind does not come back soon and the captain is forced to use 6 more charges before the Osprey reports that its wand has died. The Wavedancer reports that it's wand is good for one maybe two more uses before it too dies. So the ships stay there, becalmed, for another day and an half before a weak breeze finally ruffles the sails again. 

The crew, in a jovial mood, throws a party that evening to celebrate thier returned luck. Salted pork, fresh fish (you're sick of this by now) in an orange sauce, and red wine make for a fine meal.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Spot/Listen+2 FF AC 15*

Mortachi tries to make the aqantance of a few crew members, especially those who have made the crossing before. He was startled by the sahuagin and at a loss for how to deal with them. He would like to be better prepared for the next unusual event. So he converses with any who will talk being a good listener and trying to make the speakers feel important.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 21, 2005)

The Captain, Rik and Rezzin are sitting around a table in the drow's quarters playing cards.  The chips are all heavily leaning towards Rik, as Rezzin cares little about the winning or losing, and more about the camraderie that sailors all have towards one another.  Besides... anything to get out of the rain is a wonderful thing.

'I'll call the pot.  And I'll take three cards pleas--'

Suddenly, there's a knock at the door and a voice from the other side.



> 'Captain, there are sahuagin in the water.'




The Captain nods, then gets up and excuses himself from the table to go up on deck.  Rezzin considers whether or not to go up as well to lend assistance... then realizes the warforged are all up there as well.  He turns to the changeling and gives him a crooked smile.

'Eh.  I'd probably just get the in way.  Let those walking rainbarrels handle things, right?  You still in?'

And he picks up his hand and waits for Rik to deal him his three cards.

*****

A number of days later when the incessant wand use has burned the small wooden sticks out and the ships all wait for a slight breeze to return, Rezzin goes up on deck to check things out.  The bestilled waters look beautiful... all blue and smooth... but he knows that this is deadly to sailors.  He shakes his head and turns to Mortachi, who is wandering the deck looking for conversation.  He grins at him and shows off the blue mark he bears.

'Got the right dragonmark for what we need... just wasn't blessed with the right power out of it.  We need a cloud of fog to sneak away from people, I'm your guy... but a blast of wind to get these ships moving?  We're out of luck I'm afraid.  Too bad the Cap didn't hire on more members of House Lysander, rather than all these moveable garbage cans, eh?  Heh heh...'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 21, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*

Seeing there's no danger X returns to his post beside the mast glad he did not need to fight the odd and *wet* creatures.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 21, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'Got the right dragonmark for what we need... just wasn't blessed with the right power out of it.  We need a cloud of fog to sneak away from people, I'm your guy... but a blast of wind to get these ships moving?  We're out of luck I'm afraid.  Too bad the Cap didn't hire on more members of House Lysander, rather than all these moveable garbage cans, eh?  Heh heh...'




Out of the corner of his eye, Rezzin catches LT looking at him. Were it possible, you swear he just narrowed his eyes.



Mortachi wanders the decks in search of someone to talk to. 
* Plate & X are by the mast.
* LT is near the pilot's house, Dodger is in the Crow's Nest, Glass is on the poop deck, and Jher is at the bow. 
* The felinoid is lounging in a jury-rigged hammock about 1/2 way up the 2nd mast.
* The captain is in the pilot house chatting with, oddly enough, the pilot.
* A couple random sailor's are swapping the decks and another is hanging off the side checking the anchor chain and scraping barnacles off the hull.
* The rest are either below decks in the galley or in the hold sleeping.



In the distance, the Kaarnathi vessal can be seen, little more than a pin-prick on the horizon. A passing sailor mentions that it no longer has any sails. 



Twice during the day someone spots a few sharks and a lone sahuagin swimming nearby.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric*

Mortachi will go to the pilot house and try to join the conversation. He will ask about the Karrnathii ship. He will let the captain know that he has more than a little experience with Karnnathii tactics and undead. If he can be of any assistance he is happy to serve.


----------



## Xael (Feb 21, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

Xarut is pleased when the Sahuagin threat is ended peacefully. He'd prefer not to have to fight and/or kill every new interesting species he comes across. He spends the following days mostly doing nothing of importance, and ponders the possibility of developing a permanent magical wind attached to ships...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Search -1, Spot -2, Listen -2; FF AC 18*

As the threat of sahuagin is brought to her attention, she turns to face the starboard side instead of fore as she has been doing most of the trip. She does not act but rather waits for further reports. Once all is settled, she turns back toward the fore and stands her ground once more.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Groswen Anamne, gnome akashic 3, search +11, spot +1, listen +8, ff AC 14*

Groswen gets up from her perch in the Captains quarters and follows him out on deck to see how he deals with the Sahuagin.  The exchange will make quite an entry in her journal, though she is not sure that it will be news worthy.  Perhaps if she could have spoken with the strange sea creature... but that is a story for another time.  Amused when she hears of the Karnathi ship's bad luck, she makes light of it to one of the random crew. "Never did like those Karnathi, too stuffy for me." During the calm period she finds herself more able to enjoy seafaring, what with the earth not moving beneath her.  She spends more time on deck talking to the crew and the other members of her expedition.  One of these days she will start her interviews with the Clockwork 10 crew, really she will.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

*Rik, Changeling Rogue/Sorcerer*

Rik quietly listened to the others talking of Sahuagin, watching with interest if anything was going to occur. When nothing happened, he did not find himself disappointed, instead even more interested in those he traveled with. Especially considering the game of cards in front of him.

He entertains himself with more such games through the next few days, still staying quiet as he learns more about his companions. Though he had known them all in one way or another, he was finding that it was best to observe them as they were now...especially considering where they were going.

Eventually, he wanders back on deck, for the first time taking special interest in the many warforged. To none of them in particular, he says, "Such interesting creatures...I sometimes wonder if I see more than just emptiness within those eyes. How much more are you than walking metal?"

Of course, most of his interest in them is because of his inability to mimic their form with any kind of confidence. Metal creates such problems...


----------



## Elocin (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Belay those weapons!" shouts the captain. "We don't know what they're about yet" He walks cautiously up to the rail and surreptitiously leans over it. He begins speaking in some watery, guttural language. From the tones, it seems to be a question.





Wait, what?  I thought we were being attacked.  By the love of.....  Will this boredom never cease and now to be tuck in this wretched sea again with no wind to move us along.  I would be happy to be sick once more as long as we are moving.  I think to pass the time I might have some fun and attempt to shoot the sharks out of the water and see if I can avoid having to eat this, this, I don't know what this is that we are eating.  I do so hope we make land soon as otherwise I might go insane and god knows what I will do then.

Attempting to tie one of my ropes to my arrow and see if I can pull in a shark for the cook to eat.

Use Rope=5

Hunting Shark Bow Shot=22


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC: FYI, no one is allowed within the Captain's quarters. He himself does not sleep there. Your game of cards took place elsewhere say, the galley.

Hobbes makes a knot and fires his arrow into the water, spearing a shark. The shark pulls away as it feels the arrow, he will now have to haul it out of the water (opposed strength check (1d20+1+4=18) Note: I assigned a +4 bonus to the Str check to the shark because it's hard to yank things out of the water if they're beneath the surface).


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 22, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*

Since the weather has been nice, Takis spends the majority of his time on deck, taking in the interesting vistas of the open waters. He doesn't make any effort to approach others for conversation, but has no problem speaking with anyone who approaches him.

With the break in the weather, Faulk resumes his work as well.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18*

X sees the days go first full storm then some days later not a single breeze is to be seen.
He can see Xarut walking around the deck looking at the sails then reading a big book for some hours, looking again at the sails saying some words that turns in a little PUFF! Sure a magic formula that went wrong. He looks over to Plate that stands as firm as the mast he want to ask her about her fine blade but the look she has does not encurage him to take initiative. Groswen always with journal and notepad writing all things of interest, the dimension of the ship the numbers of crew and their names, the kind of cloudths, the kind of fish in the ocean and such. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Eventually, he wanders back on deck, for the first time taking special interest in the many warforged. To none of them in particular, he says, "Such interesting creatures...I sometimes wonder if I see more than just emptiness within those eyes. How much more are you than walking metal?"




X feeling that Rik was talking to him answers “X speaks for X” “many feelings in metal and wood” he then looks at Rik like as he had made all clear. Sudently Hobbes shoots a shark in the water almost being pulled of the ship he rushes towards Hobbes taking the end of the rope “I wil help” he then helps hobbes to pull the shark onboard. As they pull togheter he says “taste good?” 

pulling the shark 
=17 + str 3 = 20


----------



## Elocin (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

Wow whatever these things are they sure can pull!   I did not know they were so strong and with the look of all those teeth glinting in the sunlight, falling in would not be in my better interest.  Being dragged to the side and half my body sticking over the water does not make me feel good.  Then suddenly I find myself back on board as "X" helps me pull the shark on board.

"Thank you X."  Rapping my knuckles on his shoulder in thanks, "I would not have liked the idea of becoming that things breakfast.  Hopefully this was worth it and these things are good to eat."


Tug of War with Shark=17)

(+2 aid another from X and I get a 19)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 22, 2005)

With X's help Hobbes is able to pull the shark up on deck. That night, the ship's cook whips up a fine shark stew for everyone, which is a nice change from the normal fried fish & chips that he normally serves.

While everyone is busy eating in the galley that night, you all hear an inhuman scream that suddenly gets cut off! The strange felinoid's head comes rolling down the ladder/stairs leading up to the deck.

Plate & X: [sblock] The strange felinoid that has been spending it's time in the rigging above you now likes broken and bloody at your feet... or rather, most of it lies broken and bloody at your feet. 
Looking towards the bow of the ship, you see the hunched, dark, & mishappen shapes of sahuagin racing toward you, hurling the magical glow lamps that light the deck out into the sea as they come. A trio of them charge you while the rest are intent on whatever it is that they are doing. In the bow area, a large shape moves through the darkness on many legs.
The three jab thier tridents (1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=19) at the two of you (two on plate, one on x) as well as break past your defenses (1d8+3=4, 1d8+3=5) with thier needle-filled maws. The tridents break past your defenses as each of you sustains a blow. Thier bites, however, scrape along your chassises and don't cause any damage.
X takes 4 damage
Plate takes 3 damage (after DR) [/sblock]

Battlefield Situation:
Largely unknown. You were busy eating your fine dinner meal when a head rolled down the hatch and a strange scream was heard. You are likely unarmed (i.e., berift of your main armament & armor unless you have a very good RP reason to have it with you (clerics have thier holy symbols and wizards's thier spell componants) and unarmored with an unknown foe outside... why didn't the warforged warn you?

Initiative:
Hobbes * 19 *
Unknown Thing * 17 *
X * 16 *
Plate * 16 *
The Crew * 15 *
Xarut * 14 *
Rik * 13 *
Groswen * 12 *
Rezzin * 10 *
The Sahuagin  * 10 *
Takis * 7 *
Mortachi * 4 *
Ferrix's PC * 4+? * (put your pc in the rogue's gallery thread please)
The Clockwork 10 * 2 *


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 HP 26*

“TO ARMS!!!“ is the only thing X makes to scream before he is hit and slightly injured.  He turn against the sahuagin that hit him attacking him with his longsword  X sahuagin 1 5+3=8
He feels the anger of  making a bad blow, anger that soon will be rage.  He yells 
“MANY ON BOW!”  “LOOK UP AT MAST!” He lifts his Shield waiting for the sahuagin's next move.

ooc: must we post in order of init?
can X see plate? are all lights out? is it possible for X to spot the place where the now decapitated felinoid's was?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 22, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> ooc: must we post in order of init?
> can X see plate? are all lights out? is it possible for X to spot the place where the now decapitated felinoid's was?



No, you don't need to post in order of initiative.
The light sources on the front half of the ship (bow) are extinguished, but there is still moonlight.
You know that the felinoid usually lounged in the rigging of the mast ahead of you, fairly low.
Yes, you can see Plate, she's right next to you.

X doesn't hit automatically.   He needs to roll to hit. Sahuagin have an AC of 16.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 HP 26*

Sorry i forgot, that would be a d20  X sahuagin 1 hit dice =17

I'm so not used to make my own rolls.


----------



## Xael (Feb 22, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10*

When X's shout reaches his ears, Xarut jumps up and rushes to get his bow and sword. _*Just when there's a change in the menu, we have to abandon the food. But this seems serious, if the enemy is already onboard.*_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Atk +9; AC 18; HP 36/38*

In a single fluid motion, Plate draws her sword from her back, swings it and hits (1d20+9=24) the sahuagin that damaged her. The sahuagin's chest is ripped open by the grievous wound (2d6+7=10).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Spot/Listen+2 FF AC*

Mortachi is startled by the sudden action. He casts Shield of Faith upon himself and moves toward the deck in haste. He ponders going for his armor and weapons, but decides that it might be more important to get to the fight.   

OOC: AC currently 14 or 12 flat footed. I just realized that my character sheet has the dex bonus in the wrong column. I'll fix it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 22, 2005)

When the cry reaches the galley where Groswen is currently enjoying a light snack, she follows the others out and decides that it might be best were she armed in case combat has broken out.  In that case she heads to her cabin to get out her gear, grabbing her crossbow, bolts and strapping on a dagger.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

Upon hearing the call to arms from “X” I will abandon the excellent food before me, then sprint to my cabin as fast as possible.  _Finally we get some action and where am I to be found, eating, I knew I should have kept a better watch out for that.  Especially when I know most predators like to hunt a night when their prey is at it weakest.  From now on I will remain on deck at night keeping a look out as I am pretty sure I can see farther than most people on board and I will have to remember to keep my sword with me at all times._  When there I will hastily grab my sword and sling my bow and quiver over my shoulders.  At which point I will hastily make my way up onto deck by way of the felinoids bouncing head.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 22, 2005)

*Ulytash (24/24hp, AC 12, FF 10) Search, Spot & Listen +1*

Unarmed and unarmored, Ulytash runs to his cabin and grabs his sword and rushes for the deck hoping that he can get there before anyone is seriously hurt.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 22, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*

Takis knows he's no match in close combat, especially unarmored. He runs for his sling and slingstones, then heads off to provide any aid he can.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2005)

Rezzin will move to the cabin, throw on his leather armor, attach his buckler, then pick up his spiked chain and move above deck (however many rounds that takes).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 23, 2005)

Those of you rushing to get armor and weapons will arrive back at the battle in 3 rounds (something of a discount for armor wearers). This includes: _Xarut, Groswen, Hobbes, Takis, Rezzin, & Ulytash (& Rik?)_.  As you rush towards your cabin, you see a trio of dark-skinned elves emerging from the captain's quarters. Two are almost naked and heavily tattoed. The third is dressed in some exotic green robes with some golden jewelry... she looks old.

Marianna drags Jherod bodily from the galley and forces him back to his quarters. "Now's time to earn your upkeep she shouts at you!"

X & Plate hack bloodily into thier opponants and one of the sahuagin falls. (OOC: Plate - if your DR is 3 then yes, you took one point less damage). They move more or less back to back so as not to get flanked by thier attackers.

The captain and crew of the Lunar Fury pour out of the galley and take up belaying pins or daggers and engage the attacking sahuagin. Several recieve grievious wounds for thier efforts.

For thier part, the sahuagin tear into the crew like sharks to the slaughter. Men & Half-elves scream in pain before being viciously cut down. The two left fighting Plate and X jab furiously (1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=13) with thier tridents and thier fearsome maws snap at you. Neither trident nor tooth is able to cause either of the warforged any damage though.

LT looks down from the pilot house and shouts out to Plate & X. "*Fear not the water-fleshed monstrosities, for you are steel and wood and stone. You cannot tremble in the face of your enemies because you are made of stronger stuff than mere flesh! Your arms will not tire and your will be as strong as the steel from which you are forged!" * Both of you feel oddly comforted by LT's oddly subversive words and you redouble your efforts (Inspire Courage: +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 23, 2005)

*X, Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 HP 26/30*

“BEAST DIE!!!“ X sahuagin hit dice 2 =6 He misses awfully what becomes the reason for his Rage. 

Ooc:how many round do i have normaly with rage? Is it 5? I know with the feat i got +5 rounds. Making it 10 rounds of rage?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Atk +11; AC 18; HP 36/38*

Feeling more powerful because of LT's words, Plate swings her large blade at the beast before her and hits (1d20+11=29) it. The sahuagin is literally cut in half by the damage (2d6+9=15) from the fierce swing.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1, Spot/Listen+2 FF AC 15*

Mortachi makes his way up to the deck from the Galley behind the captain and the crew. Seeing the darkness of the ship he quickly draws a dagger still greasy from the shark he was dining on seconds before. He takes his holy symbol in hand and begins a short prayer that ends with a sudden glow of light from the dagger illuminating the fight before him.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 23, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “BEAST DIE!!!“ X sahuagin hit dice 2 =6 He misses awfully what becomes the reason for his Rage.
> 
> Ooc:how many round do i have normaly with rage? Is it 5? I know with the feat i got +5 rounds. Making it 10 rounds of rage?




Normally it's 5 +  con modifier in rounds. With your feat it becomes 10 + con modifier.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 23, 2005)

End Round One.

Rik, Rezzin, Takis, Hobbes, Ulytash, Xarut & Groswen: [finding and donning armor & weapons as quickly as possible]

Plate cleaves her foe in two, leaving one scared looking sahuagin. Noting his sudden danger, the lone remaining sahuagin facing off against X retreats a step and croaks, as if for help. In response, a massive 4 armed sahuagin steps forth from the crowd battling the crew and charges plate (1d20+13=18, 1d20+13=20, 1d20+13=32, 1d20+13=20). His claws find purchase on her armor plating and he tears into her (1d6+5-3=4, 1d6+5-3=5, 1d6+5-3=3). Her heavy chassis protects her some from the viciousness of the attack, but she is still shredded (12 damage total).

The foul beast grins at plate... a grin that quickly turns into a shriek of pain as a bolt of green-colored fire lances out from the cabin area of the ship to strike the large beast's side.

Meanwhile the crew, emboldened by Mortachi's LIGHT  spell and obviously having practiced this, bull rushes the sahuagin in a single action under the captain's direction. "Just like we practiced lads! On three... *THREE!!!!*"  3 of the sahuagin go tumbling over the side of the ship.

Noting that the crew really isn't cut out for fighting sahuagin, LT draws his sword and with a bellow charges into the midst of the sea devils. A splintering cracking sound is heard as Glass arrives from the aft of the ship and hurls himself from the roof of the cabins to the main deck below.

As Mortachi watches an evil looking trident, gleaming with eldritch light slowly coaleces in front of him and jabs him! (1d20+9=21) The blow is painful (1d8+2=5) but far from debilitating.

End Round Two

Initiative:
Hobbes 19 
Unknown Thing 17 
X 16 
Plate 16 
The Crew 15 
Xarut 14 
Rik 13 
Groswen 12 
Rezzin 10 
The Sahuagin 10 
Takis 7 
Ferrix's PC 6
Mortachi 4 
The Clockwork Ten 2


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1 Spot/Listen+2 FF AC 15*

Mortachi curses at the trident before him and looks for the source. He defends himself from the trident as best he can with his dagger while he looks for a likely caster. 

OOC: Fighting defensively. AC now 16.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Atk +11; AC 18; HP 24/38*

Plate turns to the massive four armed sahuagin and swings her greatsword with an upward action at it and hits? (1d20+11=28) it. The blow does damage? (2d6+9=20) from the manuever.

OOC: Not sure about the thing's AC.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 24, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 rage round 1/14*

X sees between his blood colored eyes how Plate without fear attack the four armed creature. At the same time he brawls at the sahuagin in front of him and attacks. X sahuagin hit dice 3 =3  and misses again, lossing his balanse at the powerfull blow.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

_Come on lets hurry this up, I can hear my friends getting hurt and others dying and what am I doing, wasting my time down here getting my armor on when I should have just gone up without it to join the fight.  I know I would have been a much better match than some of the crew and because of me some of them are dying._

As I try and move just a little bit faster to get everything in its right place and join the fighting up on deck.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2005)

Groswen continues to run to her equipment and grab what she needs. 

_[ooc: sorry for the slow posting, moving this weekend, so everything is a little frazled at the moment.]_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

Rik will get his armor on as quickly as possible and run up on deck as soon as he can, rapier drawn and ready.

((Been a bit busy...family in town until Friday, so I've been running around a lot.))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 24, 2005)

The leather armor pulled over his head and the straps pulled tight, Rezzin reaches for the small buckler shield in the locker and slides it over his left forearm.

'Sounds nasty up there!  I wonder what caused everyone to freak out like that?  I'm surprised Cap didn't have all of this worked out beforehand!  From what I hear, he's usually good about working out deals on the sea and such.'

Rezzin shrugs, then starts connecting the clasps on the shield's straps.

Will spend Round 3 finishing up his battle preparations.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 24, 2005)

X's opponant laughes horsely at him and stabs him with it's trident (1d20+4=9) and jaws (1d20+2=13). Neither attack finds purchase and X is unscathed.

Plate's monster rips into her with its arms (1d20+10=29, 1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=30) and teeth (1d20+8=18). Three of the attacks hit home doing 1d6+5-3=8, 1d6+5-3=5, and 1d8+2-3=4 damage (17 total).

*Round #4*
Initiative:
Hobbes 19
X 16
Plate 16
The Crew 15
Xarut 14
Rik 13
Groswen 12
Rezzin 10
The Sahuagin 10
Takis 7
Ferrix's PC 6
Mortachi 4
The Clockwork Ten 2

Spell Effects[/i]:
Inspire Courage +2 (X, Plate, LT, & Glass) (4 rounds left)
Light (20 minutes left)
Spiritual Weapon (5 rounds left)
Barbarian Rage (X) (13 rounds left)

Xarut, Groswen, Hobbes, Takis, Rezzin, Rik & Ulytash arrive on the scene

After donning your armor and weapons you rush out onto the deck. Before you lies utter chaos. The old dark elven woman is pressed up againt the bulkhead walls and seems unwilling to expose herself on deck. Her two half-naked companions are wrestling with a pair of sahuagin. As you watch one of them tumbles off the side of the ship!

Mortachi is dueling one sidedly with a floating, spectral weapon (Takis & Xarut recognize this as a spiritual weapon... which means there's likely a cleric around somewhere). The crew is not faring so well in thier battle with the sahuagin. Were it not for the timely itervention of LT & Glass, it would have been a massacre. 

X & Plate are still over by the mast fighting a pair of sahuagin. One of them towers over even Plate though the warforged look to be holding their own. The pair of dead sea-devils at thier feet is a testament to the two warforged's skill in battle.

(Each of you gets a full turn this round).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 24, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 rage round 2/14*

“ENOUHG!!!” X sahuagin hit dice 4  
(d206 ! second roll)   X sahuagin hit dice 5 =6 AND MISSES!


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 24, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*

Takis notices the dark elf woman and her companions and rushes over to aid them. _The others can hold their own for a moment, and certainly better than I anyway._ He runs in, making lots of noise and yelling, hoping to draw the attention of the sahuagin away from the dark elf and her companions. 

Takis brings up his scimitar and slashes (1d20+1=17) downward, cutting into the shoulder of one of the sahuagin for 6 points of damage.

AB: +1, AC: 18, HP: 16/16


----------



## Xael (Feb 24, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10, Normal AC 13.*

When Xarut arrives to the deck, wielding his bow, he is surprised by the amount of chaos. Not wanting to waste any time, he launches a _Magic Missile_ that hits (3 damage) the four-armed warforged. He stays near the back of the ship.

_OOC: Xarut moves to D28. This is the problem with playing spellcasters, rolling my own dice, and not having a grid-model of the battlefield. I have no idea how the area-effect spells will work, so I'll probably be posting lots of "if can't do X, will do Y" orders. I hope this is okay. And a question: Is the deck strong enough to support an Enlarged warforged?
_


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search+1 Spot/Listen+2*

Mortachi has seen such weapons in use by his unit in the war and knows their weaknesses. He quickly ducks back inside the ship out of sight of the deck. As soon as the weapon vanishes he comes back to the deck and looks for its glow knowing it will have returned to the cleric who cast it.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 24, 2005)

*Uly (24/24hp, ac16, ff14, touch 12)*

His armor strapped on, blade gripped lightly in both hands, Ulytash looks around and moves to defend the closest crew member (D26) being harried by one of the sea creatures, his blade swinging wide (attack roll 2+5=7) however.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 24, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “ENOUHG!!!” X sahuagin hit dice 4
> (d206 ! second roll)   X sahuagin hit dice 5 =6 AND MISSES!



(OOC: Why aren't you adding in your modifiers to your attack roll? Should be: D20 +2 _BAB _+5 _Strength _+1 _Masterwork _& +2 _Inspire Courage_. Damage should be: 1d8 +5 _Strength_. Note, you strength decreases when you're not raging so those scores will be lower when you're not in a rage).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 24, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Takis brings up his scimitar and slashes (1d20+1=17) downward, cutting into the shoulder of one of the sahuagin for 6 points of damage.
> 
> AB: +1, AC: 18, HP: 16/16



OOC: Takis's damage should be 3 not 6 (according to the link).

OOC: Xael, if/then statements are just fine considering this medium. To get a bunch of sahuagin in the AoE for Color Spray, you'd have to manuever yourself to where Plate and X are. That would put you between the big 4-armed sahuagin and the majority of thier group. You would also catch LT & Glass in the effect (runs off to see if Color Spray actually affects Warforged).

OOC: Very clerver Mortachi, very clever.

Waiting on: Hobbes, Rik, Groswen, Rezzin, & Plate (c'mon y'all, give a brother something to do when he's sick at home. ).


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 25, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> OOC: Takis's damage should be 3 not 6 (according to the link).




OOC: Oops. Guess wishful thinking took over my hands when I typed that up 

OOC: Takis is in G28


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Groswen Anamne, gnome akashic 3, ff AC 14, Search +11, Spot +1, Listen +8.*

Groswen knocks a bolt while scrambling up behind the others.  As she gets out on deck she cowers a bit behind the door and tries to launch a bolt at the nearest opponent. Her bolt flies so wide no one would be able to figure out where she was actually aiming in the first. place.  Anyone paying attention can tell that Groswen is clearly shaken by the chaos of the combat.

_AC 14, +1 melee (1d4-1, 19-20x2, shortsword), +2 ranged (1d6,  19-20x2, 80', light crossbow), current hp: 28/28.

she takes as much cover as she can, it is not figured into the ac above. bah forgot the spell modifiers, wouldnt have hit anyways.  will include them next time._


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 25, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 HP 26/30 rage round 2/14*

can we get a map? quite desorientated where people are


----------



## Elocin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

Finally arriving on deck I can see that things cannot be any worse for my friends and the crew.  Moving about the deck I attack the fish man that seems to be ganging up on the dark skinned elves and then work my way around helping out whoever will need my aide the most.  Always wanting to make up for lost time and needing to turn the tide of battle quickly if we are to win this day I will search out the  Spot=6) leader of the fish men and will make my way to it.  If I am unable to find the leader I will focus on the next biggest target worthy of my battle skills (4-armed fish man) and finish that one off quickly.  Moving to attack my foe I can feel the grips of battle start to take control of my actions and movements.  I will have to remember to thank all the warforged personally after the battle as without them we would all be lost.


(ooc: Ok with the new map up I will be unable to charge anyone so I just move to F27 and attack that fish guy.  So I will just be crossing out my charge attack and damage and just go with the normal one attack as moving to F27 is about 35' away for me.)


Charge Attack
Charge Attack=25 (ooc: forgot +2 bonus from charge)

Damage=11

Normal Attack if within 40' and not a straight line
url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=63345]Attack - possible Crit=26[/url]

Confirm Crit=20

Crit Damage=40

Normal Damage=11


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 25, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> can we get a map? quite desorientated where people are



_...ask and ye shall receive._  Can you guys edit your posts above to reflect your positions?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Rezzin bolts up the lefthand stairs [D29] from below with his long spiked chain, then steps [E29] to engage diagonally at 10' the sauhaugin which is by itself [G27] diagonally from the drow and sauhaugin in front of the old drow by the other staircase.  He spins the chain above his head and tries to bring it across the aquan creature's back.

Attack with Spiked Chain +6 [22] *HIT*

The chain crushes down on the back of the combatant, who stumbles just a bit from the blow.

Damage 2d4+2 [10]

Rezzin smiles at the pain he has caused, and awaits the creature's return attack.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2005)

*Rik, Changeling Rogue/Sorcerer, 15/15hp, 16AC(12T, 14FF)*

Stepping onto the chaos on deck, Rik will move towards a nearby Sahaugin[E28]. Not taking the time to draw his weapon, he extends a hand and calls upon his somewhat meager magical skills.

10% Spell Failure for Magic Missile= 44 (Pass) 

With a flash, a bright blue-white missile of pure force flies out towards the nearest Sahaugin(H27), which hits for 2 damage.

Spells per day left:5/3


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric search+1 spot/listen+2 FF AC 15*

Mortachi continues to look for the Cleric, but in the mean time step forward a bit, and with a brief prayer touches (1d20+3=22) it painfully (1d8+4=6). 


OOC: 5' step to G23, inflict light wounds on the Sahaugin at G22.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 27, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 rage round 3/14 HP 26/30*

X swings his sword again at the Sahuagin X sahuagin hit dice 6 = (20)
 HIT cutting a deep wound X sahuagin damage dice 6 = (11)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Atk +11; AC 18; HP 7/38*

The warforged's body is showing the dame of the battle. Her natural armor has been ripped up in places and parts of her inner workings are visible. She glares at the great beast as she presses the attack, swinging her large blade once more at the four-armed monstrosity and hits? (1d20+11=22) it. The blow does damage? (2d6+9=16) from the powerful swing.

OOC: Still not sure about the thing's AC.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2005)

_ooc: groswen still intends to launch the crossbow bolt at the nearest Sahuagin as she immerges on deck. she will 5ft step away if in close combat if that is possible._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 1, 2005)

*Round #4*:
Hobbes races out on deck and spotting an easy target lopes over to the mast and neatly skewers an unsuspecting sahuagin in the back. It falls to the deck squabbing at it's wound and screeching in pain. Hobbes has seen this behavior before. The creature will live, but is no threat to anyone in the near future.

The spectral trident floating in front of Mortachi jabs at him (1d20+9=13) again but fails to connect.

Simultaneously, a large shape crashes into the deck and in a splintering of wood, plunges through it into the hold below!

X shouts "ENOUGH!" as he rages... but it seems as if his anger blinds him and his blow falls short of the smaller sahuagin, who has begun to bleat in fear.

Meanwhile, Plate draws back and slashes the 4-armed mutant deeply. He looks a little unsteady on his legs as he clutches at the large gash on his side.

Another gout of green flames reaches from the old drow woman's outstretched hand and burns the 4-armed mutant facing Plate. He begins looking from side-to-side wildly as its scales smoke.

The half-naked drow grappling with the sahuagin on the deck in front of the old drow woman seems to be making some headway as the sea devil squawks in pain.

The crew, meanwhile, now that reinforcements have arrive begin to disengage and draw out the wounded so that they can be saved.

Xarut mutters some magical incantations and points his finger at the 4-armed mutant. A bolt of eldritch force slams into it from behind. The fearsome beast isn't looking so good at the moment.

Rik too calls upon his arcane might and looses a missile of pure magic at the sahuagin running to aid the drow-grappled sahuagin. It grunts as the magical force slams into it.

Groswen tries to contribute to the battle but she's so rattled that her crossbow quarrel sails off into the great blue yonder.

Various sahuagin over the deck duel with thier opponants, sometimes landing telling blows othertimes missing. Such are the vagaries of combat. LT looks as if he's in danger of being overwhelmed. The captain has a trident deep in his side and he falls to his knees. A few crew members can be heard yelling for help as they try to climb up the ship to escape the sharks in the water.

The sahuagin at H27 throws his trident at the old drow woman, who yells in pain as the crude weapon pierces her thigh, pinning her to deck.

Rezzin's opponants snarls and sticks him (1d20+4=9) with its trident. Rezzin's armor holds though and he is unharmed.

Apparantly deciding that discretion is the better part of valor, the large 4-armed mutant makes a run for it by withdrawing and then leaping off the side of the ship. A scream of anger is heard from far overhead.

The sahuagin facing X, noting it's companions abandonment of the situation also withdraws to D20.

Takis runs out on deck, scimitar in hand. Ever the practical one, he runs to the nearest sahuagin who happens to be grappling with the mostly naked drow and stabs him.

Ulytash charges out on deck and makes a rather large gouge in the deck as his blow sails by the sahuagin he was aiming at. "Help me!" shouts the grappled crewmember.

Muttering a prayer to the Keeper, Mortachi makes his way forward and touches the sahuagin fighting the warforged known as Glass. It screams and falls to the deck. Mortachi grins secure in the knowledge that the creature now rests in the Keeper's long embrace.

LT cuts down one of the sahuagin facing him while Glass runs and tackles the sahuagin dueling with the Captain.

End Round 4



*Round #5*
Initiative:
Hobbes 19
X 16
Plate 16
The Crew 15
Xarut 14
Rik 13
Groswen 12
Rezzin 10
The Sahuagin 10
Takis 7
Ferrix's PC 6
Mortachi 4
The Clockwork Ten 2

Spell Effects:
Inspire Courage +2 (X, Plate, LT, & Glass) (3 rounds left)
Light (20 minutes left)
Spiritual Weapon (4 rounds left)
Barbarian Rage (X) (12 rounds left)


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 1, 2005)

*Takis - Druid 2, Search +2, Spot +8, Listen +8, Flatfooted AC 17*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Ulytash charges out on deck and makes a rather large gouge in the deck as his blow sails by the sahuagin he was aiming at. "Help me!" shouts the grappled crewmember.











*OOC:*


 Which grappled crewmember shouts for help? If it's the crewmember at D26, then ...







Takis darts his head about looking for the source of the scream for help. Seeing the struggling crew member, Takis disengages the sahuagin he attacked last round and rushes to the aid of the crew member. "Hold on!"

Takis moves to D27 to engage the sahuagin. He starts his move going from G28 to F29 to avoid AoO's. He swings (1d20+1=16) his scimitar across, cutting into the monster's back (for 3 damage).









*OOC:*


 Otherwise...







Takis continues to hack away at the sahuagin he faces, He swings (1d20+1=16) his scimitar across, cutting into the monster (for 3 damage).

AB: +1, AC: 18, HP: 16/16


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Plate, Warforged Fighter 3 : Atk +11; AC 18; HP 7/38*

Seeing that both opponents have fled and LT is in trouble, Plate moves to G18 and swings her greatsword at the enemy at G19. The blade strikes (1d20+11=24) its target and cuts (2d6+9=13) the sahuagin deeply.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2005)

*Mortachi Human Cleric Search +1 spot/listen+2 FF AC 15*

Mortachi reaches out to the grappling crewman and sahuagin. His hand seems to take on a pale ghostly light as he reaches out careful not to hit the crewman to touch (1d20+4=17) the sahuagin. It gasps as the area around the touch begins to age and Decay (1d4=4).   _That should take a bit of the fight out of him. _ Mortachi then looks up to see if the fight has reached the rigging, wondering what crashed through the deck.   

OOC: Touch of Decay on the sahuagin wrestling just aft and starboard of Mortachi (H23) as it wrestles the crewman. He takes 4 points of Constitution damage.


----------



## Xael (Mar 1, 2005)

*Xarut, Elf Wizard 2, Search +5, Spot +5, Listen +5, Flatfooted AC 10, Normal AC 13.*

Xarut takes a shot at the Sahuagin who threw trident at the old Drow woman, but misses (1d20+5=10).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 1, 2005)

*X,Barbarian, Search +0/Spot +2/Listen +0, Flatfooted AC 18 rage round 4/14 HP 26/30*

X reacts at the scream of anger that is heard from far overhead he don't follow the saughagin but he 
X climbing mast =(17) climbs the mast to see if there is someone on the mast or maybe flying above the ship. X spot from mast = (15)


----------



## Elocin (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Barbarian 2, Search+1, Spot-1, Listen+5 - Flat-Footed: 14*

(ooc: not to be a pain but can we get an updated map and then I will edit this post and let you know what I am doing.  Thank you.)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 1, 2005)

<sigh> What a pain Elocin... <wink, wink, nudge, nudge>   

I'll put one together at home since I did this from work.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Groswen Anamne, gnome akashic 3, ff AC 14, Search +11, Spot +1, Listen +8.*

Poking her head out of the door a little more, all Groswen can see is blood and death.  She reloads her crossbow, her hands shaking as she does so, the weapon feeling heavy already.  Taking aim at the nearest Sahuagin she launches another bolt this time it flies true (17). It does little damage (2), but hits none-the-less.

_AC 14, +1 melee (1d4-1, 19-20x2, shortsword), +2 ranged (1d6, 19-20x2, 80', light crossbow), current hp: 28/28._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

*Rik, Changeling Rogue/Sorcerer, 15/15hp, 16AC(12T, 14FF)*

Seeing his magic striking true, Rik draws his rapier and takes a quick step close to the same Sahaugin and jabs out with his blade (1d20+3=4...A miss, I assume), but nearly catches his own foot in the process.

((...even though it didn't matter in this attack, what IS the AC of these guys? I seem to have missed it.))


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Sahuagin have an AC of 16.




...


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Ulytash attempts to skewer the sahuagin as it rolls around, grappling the crewman, however his two-handed sword misses (3+5=8) and sticks into the deck for the moment.









*OOC:*


crappy dice roller


----------

